# American intelligence



## ClubMan (28 Jan 2007)

Admittedly it's a cheap shot but funny all the same. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCkYfYa8ePI


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Jan 2007)

Unbelievable


----------



## BillK (29 Jan 2007)

Just proves that American intelligence is an oxymoron.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jan 2007)

To be fair I wouldn't assume that the people interviewed necessarily constitute a representative sample.


----------



## bskinti (3 Feb 2007)

Imagine that! why are we not a super power.A local radio station in dub had a presenter who used to go into schools and ask similar questions to 3 and 4 year olds and their answers were similar or very much better.Anyone remember that?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Feb 2007)

You mean _Quicksilver _hosted by _Bunny Carr_?


----------



## Z100 (13 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> To be fair I wouldn't assume that the people interviewed necessarily constitute a representative sample.


 
I would  

PS Did anyone see Top Gear on Sunday night


----------



## Markjbloggs (13 Feb 2007)

You ever been there, Bush?  These people did put a man on the moon you know!!!


----------



## ninsaga (13 Feb 2007)

Markjbloggs said:


> These people did put a man on the moon you know!!!



....and then they go and put George Dubya in the Whitehouse!!


----------



## Z100 (13 Feb 2007)

Markjbloggs said:


> You ever been there, Bush? These people did put a man on the moon you know!!!


 
More times than I can count (one, two, three.....err, seven, 12, 22).

Conclusion: New Yorkers are God's children, but the rest...........


----------



## Z100 (13 Feb 2007)

ninsaga said:


> ....and then they go and put George Dubya in the Whitehouse!!


 
That is what I call: a very good point. Mind you, we elected Bertie and Co


----------



## franmac (13 Feb 2007)

bskinti said:


> Imagine that! why are we not a super power.A local radio station in dub had a presenter who used to go into schools and ask similar questions to 3 and 4 year olds and their answers were similar or very much better.Anyone remember that?


 
Yes "The school around the corner" with Paddy Crosby and the replies he got to his questions contained more sense and logic than the adults on that interview.

The children could describe an incident and with the fun/expertise of Paddy he would draw them out and get a very innocent and honest story.

There was one child who told a story about a horse falling into a hole and was badly injured and had to be put down. (At that time animals were killed by shooting them) So Paddy asked the boy "Was he shot in the hole"
and the lad answered "No in the head"


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2007)

Funny - my mother told me that one just the other day. You're not my ma by any chance?


----------



## Purple (14 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Funny - my mother told me that one just the other day. You're not my ma by any chance?



LOL


----------



## Guest127 (14 Feb 2007)

unreal. explains why so many american tourists wind up here though. havn't the foggiest where they are or who we are


----------



## Betsy Og (14 Feb 2007)

ninsaga said:


> ....and then they go and put George Dubya in the Whitehouse!!


 
Putting him in once was bad enough but my sympathy ran out after they re-elected him. Doesnt it just illustrate what turkeys the Democrats were running against him.

If Al Gore had Clinton campaigning for him he probably would have made it. John Kerry - not quite sure what happened him, gunboat veterans seemed to impact badly on him which was ironic since he was a mutliple purple heart "holder" up against a drunkard draft dodger (love that aliteration  ).


----------



## gearoidmm (14 Feb 2007)

Bush has historically poor poll numbers with an approval rating of 30-40% depending on the poll.  So, 1/3 of Americans still feel that he is doing a good job despite everything. Amazing.

Rush Limbaugh and his ilk have a lot to answer for


----------



## franmac (14 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Funny - my mother told me that one just the other day. You're not my ma by any chance?


 
Maybe your ma is slyly posting but I am not herself. None of my children give ironing boards as presents.


----------

